# American Music Awards 2011



## Stefan102 (21 Nov. 2011)

Letzte Nacht wurden in Los Angeles die American Music Awards 2011 (kurz: AMA’s) vergeben und mit Taylor Swift gab es die große Gewinnerin des Abends!

Das Countryschnuckelchen hat gleich drei Preise abgeräumt, darunter auch die Hauptkategorie „Artist Of The Year“. Sie hat es sich aber auch redlich verdient.

Außerdem wurde Taylor’s „Speak Now“ zum besten Country-Album gewählt und beste Countrysängerin ist sie auch noch geworden. Vor nur knapp zwei Wochen hatte sie schon die Country Music Awards geentert.

Drei Preise konnte auch Adele bei den American Music Awards mit nach Hause nehmen, allerdings war sie wegen ihrer Stimmband-OP nicht selbst anwesend. Ihre Platte „21″ wurde bestes Album in der Kategorie Rock/Pop.

Nicki Minaj wurde beste Rapprin und das mit „Pink Friday“ das beste Album in ihrer Musikrichtung hingelegt. Sie holte sich ihre Preise in Mörder-High-Heels ab, in denen sie kaum laufen konnte.

Überraschenderweise dankte Nicki auch Taylor Swift, die mit ihrem Cover von „Super Bass“ den Song erst zu einem Hit gemacht hätte.

Rihanna und die sehr schwangere Beyoncé bedankten sich für ihre Awards via Videobotschaft. Weitere Gewinner: Bruno Mars, Usher und die Grammy-Abräumer Lady Antebellum.

Alle Bilder zu den AMA's findet Ihr hier bei uns: American Music Awards 2011 - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net
Und die Gewinner sind hier aufgelistet:http://www.celebboard.net/american-music-awards-2011/272469-die-gewinner.html


----------

